# How do you make a living?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I am talking to a computer programmer who makes a program which he distributes free. How can I ask how he makes a living?

"Millä elää?" (?)


----------



## Hakro

Usually we say _"Mitä teet työksesi?"_


----------



## akana

I might be wrong, but I think EVOO was wondering how to say, in effect, "How do you earn money doing what you do?" (if you distribute the product for free).

_Mistä saat palkkaa? (?)_


----------



## Hakro

You're right, Akana, I didn't read the question carefully.

_Mistä saat palkkaa?_ is a fine phrase. Another possibility is _Millä elät?_ thinking that this person doesn't need a salary as he/she might be supported by his/her parents or somebody else.


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Another fairly common way for natives to ask this would be "Millä (oikein) hankit elantosi?"

HTH
S


----------

